# Happy Birthday Julie!!!



## Runningwolf (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday 'ol girl! I harass the heck out of you ( I know you luv it) but sure appreciate all of your contributions to WMT. You're a real asset despite being a pita to Wade! LOL


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 4, 2012)

Hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday Julie.


----------



## mdtrey12 (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday Julie!!!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!! Hope you have a good day!!!


----------



## rodo (Nov 4, 2012)

Julie hope you're having a great day.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 4, 2012)

It must be the time change! I totally missed that it is your Birthday Julie.

Have a super duper tremendous Birthday!!!!


----------



## Rocky (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Julie. Hope you have a great one!


----------



## Redtrk (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday Julie!


----------



## Terry0220 (Nov 4, 2012)

LOL!!! Happy Birthday Julie!! You didn't say anything last night! Yesterday was Chucks!! Guess we celebrated for both of you!! Thanks,,had a great time!!


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy B-day, Julie! Have some wine!


----------



## Dugger (Nov 4, 2012)

Hope you are having a good one, Julie.


----------



## tonyt (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday Julie. Thanks for all your advise.


----------



## rob (Nov 4, 2012)

Remember you only a day older

Happy birthday


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday Julie!!!!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 4, 2012)

As usual Im late to the party! I hope you have an awesome Day and hope your hubby takes you out for a wicked good time!


----------



## Windsor (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy birthday Julie !!!


----------



## Ricky (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Julie (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes

Dan, thank you. I know you have my back, who else would have called me in the middle of the day to let me know what was going on with my Facebook page? 

Terry, this is just crazy!!!!!!!!! Chuck's birthday was yesterday? Well I am really glad we got to spend time together last night. Tell Chuck I said Happy Birthday



All of you on here are just great! This is the only forum that I am on that i enjoy the fact that you all elicit knowledge, fun and friendship all at the same time. Everyday this forum puts a smile on my face sometime thru the course of the day.

Again think you for the birthday wishes, it has made my day


----------



## Deezil (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## oldwhiskers (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!


----------



## g8keeper (Nov 5, 2012)

well i know i'm a day late to the party, but happy belated b-day, julie....hope it was a great one....


----------

